

How Jan Koum Built WhatsApp - dhuramas
http://www.forbes.com/sites/parmyolson/2014/02/19/exclusive-inside-story-how-jan-koum-built-whatsapp-into-facebooks-new-19-billion-baby/

======
dhuramas
Just goes to prove that being rejected is not the end of the world.

